
More on why Hugh MacLeod is giving up Twitter and Facebook - johndcook
http://gapingvoid.com/2011/08/21/i%e2%80%99m-sick-to-death-of-hearing-the-phrase-driving-traffic-to-your-site/
======
Vivtek
Same reason Douglas Hofstadter doesn't read anything on the Internet, really.

